# Bobby Lashley vs. Omos - WrestleMania



## Clique

_The Giant vs. The All Mighty; a towering showdown barely big enough to fit on The Grandest Stage of Them All.

Omos has flattened everyone in his path since debuting at WrestleMania a year ago and has only grown more dominant since severing ties with AJ Styles. The colossus has bulldozed his way through the likes of The Hurt Business, T-Bar and Commander Azeez and The Viking Raiders in search of a worthy WrestleMania opponent. Enter Bobby Lashley.

The former WWE Champion, fresh out of concussion protocols from back at WWE Elimination Chamber, stepped up to answer the call. Standing toe-to-toe with heavyweights Brock Lesnar, Goldberg, and Drew McIntyre, Lashley is no stranger to squaring off with giants. This is a point he proved in stunning fashion by knocking the seven-foot-tall Omos to the canvas for the first time.

Who will stand tall when these two goliaths collide at The Showcase of the Immortals?

Don’t miss this clash of the titans at the most stupendous WrestleMania of all time, a two-night event steaming LIVE on Saturday, April 2, and Sunday, April 3, at 8 ET/5 PT on Peacock in the United States and on WWE Network everywhere else._


----------



## Oracle

I legit have no idea who's going to win this going to take some creative booking to make sure Lashley doesn't look like a total fucking geek


----------



## American_Nightmare

How does one book this? Can't have Omos lose and Lashley losing wouldn't be a good look.


----------



## Jbardo37

Lashley should win.


----------



## Damned

It just gets worse..


----------



## TKOW

They need to have Lashley crush this big lump and be done with this failed experiment already. Reigns needs a strong challenger after Brock and Lashley is it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Since this had no build, Omos shoulda just squashed some insignificant dweeb instead of Lashley.


----------



## CriminalLeapord

Would be a crime if Omos goes over Lashley here.


----------



## greasykid1

WWE seem to have very much missed the point of the 2 Night Wrestlemania. The idea was that the show was too long for one day, hitting the 6 and 7 hour mark. It was supposed to be cut in half to give us two night of manageable wrestling ... and yet here we are, with 2 nights, both looking to easily breach the 5 hour mark (including TWO hours of pre-show), because of absolute horseshit filler like this match.

Absolutely no way in hell I'm watching any of this live.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

What a useless trash match. Who the fuck wants to see Omos in a Mania match? I don't even want to see him on Raw. Lashley getting the shit booking on this one, he'd better win. Look for MVP to turn on Bobby and become the mouthpiece for the mute giant?


----------



## wwetna1

greasykid1 said:


> WWE seem to have very much missed the point of the 2 Night Wrestlemania. The idea was that the show was too long for one day, hitting the 6 and 7 hour mark. It was supposed to be cut in half to give us two night of manageable wrestling ... and yet here we are, with 2 nights, both looking to easily breach the 5 hour mark (including TWO hours of pre-show), because of absolute horseshit filler like this match.
> 
> Absolutely no way in hell I'm watching any of this live.


Not really. Two nights of Mania in a stadium is a far better investment time and money wise than running a Takeover on Saturday night, Axxess, and Hall of Fame show.

They found a way to do Takeover Saturday morning which used to be a big thing for a bunch of developmental kids in an arena.

They found a way to keep Axxess semi going all week with the superstore concept.

They found a way to make SD and Fox happy with WM SD and attaching the Hall of Fame to it as well as the Andre battle Royal now being yearly on the SD before Mania.

They found a way to basically book a stadium, not an arena but a stadium back to back nights and set big money. In fact like the Saudi show they still attach bonuses to mania, so two nights being the high gate mean talent eat more too. As it stands now one night of this would be one of the highest grossing ever. Two nights is even bigger than that and will make this the most successful weekend in the history of the company period. They hit the nail on the head totally. The media coverage, the revenue, the attendance, the social media trends and views they will generate, and all will make it clear that vinces vision is still leaps and bounds better than anyone in this business has ever come close to.


----------



## wwetna1

otbr87 said:


> What a useless trash match. Who the fuck wants to see Omos in a Mania match? I don't even want to see him on Raw. Lashley getting the shit booking on this one, he'd better win. Look for MVP to turn on Bobby and become the mouthpiece for the mute giant?


Omos has hit over a million views with Apollo Crews and Commander. Him and Lashley have did a quarter of a mil basically in hours. Omos is easily much more of a must watch for the casual than most and him and Lashley will generate buzz, views, and a spectacle. 

If you ask a casual give Balor or Priest 10mins on Mania or give Omos a match, it’s going to be Omos because hes the better asset and says look at me. Balor would have to dress up like Carnage to generate buzz


----------



## Garmonbozia

Heart says Lashley goes over but mind says Omos goes over!


----------



## DUSTY 74

wwetna1 said:


> Omos has hit over a million views with Apollo Crews and Commander. Him and Lashley have did a quarter of a mil basically in hours. Omos is easily much more of a must watch for the casual than most and him and Lashley will generate buzz, views, and a spectacle.
> 
> If you ask a casual give Balor or Priest 10mins on Mania or give Omos a match, it’s going to be Omos because hes the better asset and says look at me. Balor would have to dress up like Carnage to generate buzz












How about Venom instead ? 😜


----------



## Bland

I hope I'm wrong as would prefer Lashley winning but can see Omos winning via an MVP turn and maybe even a new Hurt Business post WM.

Omos needs a mouthpiece and an MVP turn would help keep him heel and Lashley as a badass face. Give them a new tag team or even redo Benjamin and Alexander but with MVP, as he'd be the manager to make them potential tag Challengers again. If not, just have Omos with MVP as then Omos won't need to speak.


----------



## Prosper

Its better to just book a DQ or fuck finish here that protects Lashley.


----------



## Spartan117

I want Lashley to win this, but they may do a rematch at WMB where he wins instead. This is WM though and Lashley is their top guy on Raw. He got to pick up the win here.


----------



## Adapting

Ah yes, the match the* literally nobody* asked for. Fascinating.


----------



## greasykid1

wwetna1 said:


> Not really. Two nights of Mania in a stadium is a far better investment time and money wise than running a Takeover on Saturday night, Axxess, and Hall of Fame show.
> 
> They found a way to do Takeover Saturday morning which used to be a big thing for a bunch of developmental kids in an arena.
> 
> They found a way to keep Axxess semi going all week with the superstore concept.
> 
> They found a way to make SD and Fox happy with WM SD and attaching the Hall of Fame to it as well as the Andre battle Royal now being yearly on the SD before Mania.
> 
> They found a way to basically book a stadium, not an arena but a stadium back to back nights and set big money. In fact like the Saudi show they still attach bonuses to mania, so two nights being the high gate mean talent eat more too. As it stands now one night of this would be one of the highest grossing ever. Two nights is even bigger than that and will make this the most successful weekend in the history of the company period. They hit the nail on the head totally. The media coverage, the revenue, the attendance, the social media trends and views they will generate, and all will make it clear that vinces vision is still leaps and bounds better than anyone in this business has ever come close to.


I don't deny it's a good business plan, and will absolutely make buckets of cash for the company. But it basically makes the event very difficult to watch and enjoy, both in at the venue, and at home.

In all of the PPV's that have gone anything over 5 hours in recent memory, crowd fatigue has been very obvious, and watching them at home has been a slog. Although, my issue isn't 100% with the time. If it was 2 days of 7 hours or great wrestling each day, I'd be much happier to watch it - in a few sittings - but my issue is that they are cramming awful filler matches like this Lashley/Omos crap onto the card, just to force it to that painfully long run time that no one has asked for.

If you enjoy it, more power to you. But WWE's PPVs, which used to be mostly wrestling, and cut out the endless promotional packages, recap videos and adverts, have taken the turn into being much more like the weekly TV, with more and more time dedicated to anything BUT the wrestling matches.

For the last couple of years, since I stopped paying WWE for content, Wrestlemania was still one of the shows I watched live. But this year, I'll be treating it the same as the rest of their PPVs. I'll watch after the fact, and only selected matches that have had good reviews from people whose opinions I trust.


----------



## wwetna1

greasykid1 said:


> I don't deny it's a good business plan, and will absolutely make buckets of cash for the company. But it basically makes the event very difficult to watch and enjoy, both in at the venue, and at home.
> 
> In all of the PPV's that have gone anything over 5 hours in recent memory, crowd fatigue has been very obvious, and watching them at home has been a slog. Although, my issue isn't 100% with the time. If it was 2 days of 7 hours or great wrestling each day, I'd be much happier to watch it - in a few sittings - but my issue is that they are cramming awful filler matches like this Lashley/Omos crap onto the card, just to force it to that painfully long run time that no one has asked for.
> 
> If you enjoy it, more power to you. But WWE's PPVs, which used to be mostly wrestling, and cut out the endless promotional packages, recap videos and adverts, have taken the turn into being much more like the weekly TV, with more and more time dedicated to anything BUT the wrestling matches.
> 
> For the last couple of years, since I stopped paying WWE for content, Wrestlemania was still one of the shows I watched live. But this year, I'll be treating it the same as the rest of their PPVs. I'll watch after the fact, and only selected matches that have had good reviews from people whose opinions I trust.


I get where you’re coming from. I’m going to the shows and taking my nephew to them so I think the two nights is easier than the long one and I went to the long one before lol. But this is going to be the first real wrest mania since COVID since the other one was an arena show with spacing restraints too. To me there’s a sort of a let’s get back to normal and have a lil fun to it. 

WWE has become recap and promo happy during ppv now because if the world we live in. When people said why are they showing these ads during PPv now it was reported they were just spraying down and disinfecting the ring match to match on PPV in front the in arena audience while not showing it on tv. I think it’s just here to stay if it keeps them from having an outbreak and keeps the shows going which it has so far.

I am in the minority here I know but I don’t have a problem with Omos. It’s the spectacle of seeing the giant. its kinda hard to describe but when you see a Khali or Show or Henry in person there’s a well damn he’s big. The view count has showed people going well damn he’s big. Im actually hoping Lashley pulls a Goldberg on him and then MVP picks up the scraps in the next few weeks after and recruits a new Hurt Business with Omos who got his invincible confidence broken and the Profits who have slowly being changing. I’m hoping we get a moment that Lashley is remembered for and he begins piling up a list at mania too between Trump, beating Drew in the first match in front a crowd, and now beating a giant.

I am curious to actually see if there will be in venue burnout because some people have tickets for just one night, some have two. So for some people this will be a PPV they are attending either night and it’s two different kinda cards. For some it’s a week long adventure depending on if they go both nights or signed up for Raw, Sd, takeover etc.


----------



## Jbardo37

This won’t go more than 7 minutes at least.


----------



## Mr.Z

Bobby beat that ass


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Quite unpredictable result. Seemingly everyone expected the Omos train would keep on chugging.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Thank fuck Lashley won this. Holy shit. Between Theory losing and Reigns winning I needed at least one good result in the few matches I cared about on Night 2.


----------



## Trivette

Much better than expected. Does Bobby still need shoulder surgery?


----------



## InexorableJourney

What a fantastic match.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'm honestly glad they didn't puss out and go for some kind of no-contest with this one like I thought they would. I was fully expecting it to go to a ringside slugfest, Lashley to spear Omos through a barricade and them both to be counted out or some shit.

The All Might is back, baby! And I kind of love the new intro to his entrance. Will look even better when he's got a title belt around his waist again like he deserves.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Either make Omos the muscle behind some cowardly heel again or bin him before he seriously hurts someone. The guy’s hopeless and isn’t ready to go 1:1 yet. God knows what creative were thinking here. Had they seen the guy wrestle before debuting him on RAW?


----------

